# Germany IT job



## aditi.baberwal (Jun 21, 2016)

Hi, plz clear me . I am moving to Germany with my spouse on dependent visa . so I could be eligible for job there in IT sector .


----------



## sandeepkhaira (May 30, 2012)

aditi.baberwal said:


> Hi, plz clear me . I am moving to Germany with my spouse on dependent visa . so I could be eligible for job there in IT sector .


Yes, you can look for job. Once you get the job, you need to notify to KVR.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

aditi.baberwal said:


> Hi, plz clear me . I am moving to Germany with my spouse on dependent visa . so I could be eligible for job there in IT sector .


If your spouse has a BlueCard, you will have unrestricted access to the job market right away.

If your spouse is on a regular work permit, you will have to qualify for a work permit in your own right.


----------

